# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides >  [Time-Lost Proto-Drake] a macro that will help you every maintenance

## Kaites

THIS IS NOT MY MACRO, I GOT IT FROM WOWHEAD, I JUST WANTED TO SHARE THIS WITH YOU.

this macro has been posted alot here but i'll post it again to make this thread complete:


/cleartarget
/target time
/target Vyragosa
/target dirkee
/stopmacro [noexists]
/run RaidNotice_AddMessage(RaidBossEmoteFrame,"THERE IT IS! KILL IT!", ChatTypeInfo["RAID_WARNING"])
/script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\interface\\RaidWarning.wav")

this will help you target one of those elites and it'll 
warn you with a raid warning including the sound.

this is the REALLY usefull macro:

/script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage("Shift-click this to place a link into a chat message: \124cffa335ee\124Hitem:44168:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Reins of the Time-Lost Proto-Drake]\124h\124r");


it'll generate an item link for the Reins of the Time-Lost Proto-Drake. Klick it.
if the item link gets stuck on retrieving item information the item is not in the server cache, that means the reins have not been looted (and thus the drake has not been killed)since the server maintenance.


I hope this will help you, i already got mine  :Big Grin:

----------


## alf89

does it reset the spawn time apon a server reset?

----------


## Kaites

no. a server reset resets the server cache. so with this makro you'll know if the proto drake has been killed yet.

----------


## warbarbie

thanks for the info  :Smile:  +rep

----------


## IrishOsirus

This is the one i came up with  :Smile:  Use autoclicker to click the macro every couple of seconds and when you see it actually link then he has spawned  :Smile:  

/script SendChatMessage("\124cffa335ee\124Hitem:44168:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Reins of the Time-Lost Proto-Drake]\124h\124r", "WHISPER", "Orcish", "YOURNAME")

for ally i guess change Orcish to Common or whatever you speak.

----------


## laviss

nice +rep =D

----------


## someone0194

> nice +rep =D[img]http://mmobuzz.luke13.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowzygor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.joanaguide.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warmil.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.idemise.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.hcb25.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowwealth.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wotlksec.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.valkor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.extremelev.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.tiemedia.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.ragnaros.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.kinjal.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowseller.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warsupreme.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warpros.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.cs5000.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.ashlingwor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.pvpbible.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.pennsworld.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warelite.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowultimat.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.infonook.*******************/[/img]


Nice indeed! Thanks.

----------


## Claes

Nice! But not rep-worthy, since you just copied the whole thing.

----------


## jaggermister

Thanks a lot! +Rep!

----------


## kristine1

Damn lad T-H-A-N-K Y-O-U! I just got it myself :Big Grin: 


We need more people like you here darn

----------


## moofman

Thanks. But not really worth rep since its just a copy paste.

----------


## Licha

Nice info, will deff use it next time there is a server reset !

Want this drake soo badly

----------


## komxela

I am kinda confuse of the way you're saying it.

link show and clickable = spawned and killed?
no link show and unclickable = not spawned and killed?

----------


## rawr66

Errr ive been farmin this guy for like 3 days now.

----------


## fabled16

Useful macro. Have been farming for 2-3 weeks.

----------


## Enfi

yea its pretty useful, got it from thottbot tho.

farming since 1 week and only slept about 2-4hrs/day and still no tlpd  :Frown: 
luckily i had a LOT of saronite for mining..  :Smile:  made tons of money

----------


## sadoo

ive been out there about a week now, have only killd Vyragosa

----------


## Kaites

> I am kinda confuse of the way you're saying it.
> 
> link show and clickable = spawned and killed?
> no link show and unclickable = not spawned and killed?



the link is always shown. if you click it and you see the reins that means that the drake has not been killed since server restart( with the new mount system, people who already got him don't have the reins anymore. that means the server didn't "see" the reins since server restart and therefore you can't see them). if you can see the reins the drake has been killed and the reins have been looted( the server "saw" them)

keep in mind that the dragon doesn't automatically spawn every server restart, so you may still have to wait several hours, but you won't wait longer than needed.

( i hope that made sense. my english is not perfect :yuck: )

----------


## Kymerial

> the link is always shown. if you click it and you see the reins that means that the drake has not been killed since server restart( with the new mount system, people who already got him don't have the reins anymore. that means the server didn't "see" the reins since server restart and therefore you can't see them). if you can see the reins the drake has been killed and the reins have been looted( the server "saw" them)
> 
> keep in mind that the dragon doesn't automatically spawn every server restart, so you may still have to wait several hours, but you won't wait longer than needed.
> 
> ( i hope that made sense. my english is not perfect :yuck: )


I'm sorry for necroing this, but im really confused with this. So if you click the link and you see the stats and such, as in the box saying it's bound when picked up, unique, etc.. then it has spawned and has not been killed? You made an error i believe, as you said, "if you click it and you see the reins that means that the drake has not been killed since server restart" and "if you can see the reins the drake has been killed and the reins have been looted".This is what has confused me.

----------


## Sklug

DELETED just realized post above me was necro'd

----------


## munccu

> THIS IS NOT MY MACRO, I GOT IT FROM WOWHEAD, I JUST WANTED TO SHARE THIS WITH YOU.
> 
> this macro has been posted alot here but i'll post it again to make this thread complete:
> 
> 
> /cleartarget
> /target time
> /target Vyragosa
> /target dirkee
> ...


You should read tlpdresourse.com , and read about that bullshit with reins linking , that it's very unreliable.

----------


## phantom325

I think a lot of people aren't realizing this thread is from 2009, when this actually worked.

----------


## nerfmeplease

Attachment 5827

The method of "linking" reins to see if its been looted is hit or miss to say the least. someone could have left it in their bags during a server restart, weeks when the servers dont restart but just roll over, atlasloot has been known to make things linkable for clients when it loads entries, etc.

i hunted aeonaxx for over 900 hours on my first time, i believed the whole "linking" thing until i waited until my server restarted and hopped online and did it, still linkable. 

in the end, just know who you are camping with/against and make a friendly/evil pact of knowledge. and so help me god get rid of dirkee on there. it has absolutely nothing to do with TLPD.

//EDIT: i missed the necro boss! damn.

----------


## TehVoyager

@Thread necromancer: This method no longer works. this was changed at some point during Wrath. i don't have exact details on this, but this method does not work anymore. 

All you can do is look up info regarding the spawn timer, then go out there with _NPCscan and hover over Bor's Breath (or whatever that little lake is called) and hope its the time lost and not Vyragosa.

----------


## Sha43Gal

you to change your name. Please Leave Comment below on what you think about this idea.

----------


## kozzzan

Just stop bumping this thread and start noticing when they are made before you post on any other thread.
/bumpsit

----------


## stean

So you guarantee that if I stand in a crentral spot to the 4 routes of the TLPD, with auto-clicker clicking this 
"/script SendChatMessage("\124cffa335ee\124Hitem:44168:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Reins of the Time-Lost Proto-Drake]\124h\124r", "WHISPER", "Orcish", "Feloblivion")" 
Macro constantly, then it won't even be able to spawn without me recieving a message? Even though its not in sight?  :Smile: 

Bonus question xD
What does it whisper to yourself when it spawns?

----------


## smusen

dat necro holy shit

----------

